# Catering for a pre wedding party for 20 guests



## mysb114 (Jun 26, 2007)

I am a new caterer. I have been asked to cater for a pre-wedding party there will be @ 20 guests. I am wondering how much I should charge and the quantities of food to buy. The menu is: garden salad, fruit salad, wingettes, finger sandwiches, including lunch meats, tuna sandwiches.

Please advise.
Thank you,
mysb114


----------



## baddabing (Jun 9, 2007)

you have to be 
baddaboom


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

mysb.....you've landed in a professional caterers forum....if you have a business ie inspected commercial kitchen, licenses, insurence etc, it would be unusual for you to post that thread. Not necessarily in the amateur forum. 
The best way for you to research cost/portions is to get on local caterers websites to compare costs/quantities.

Many of us who cater for a living have to pay business costs that someone preparing food out of their home does not incur.....

figure out "a" portion and multiply x 20. 
charge your costs plus a profit and tax....if indeed you have a legit business.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

mysb114,

Twenty isn't all that many. You'll be able to figure what you'd need for a regular family and just multiply it. Remember that it's pre-wedding so they may not eat all that much. How long does this function last? Are the guests young or middle aged?

I'd say 30 sandwiches, about 1# of greens then add your salad toppings- a good sized bowl ought to do it. Think about 1/2cup + or so of fruit salad per guest and add a little more (if you did fruit skewers, you could get away with a count, say 25 skewers. Wingettes? I have no idea of number of pounds, but figure maybe 3-5 per person and add some more so there's some extra..

Add a bowl of nice chips and a small platter of pickles and olives and you're all set. How about a crock of non-alcoholic punch?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Friends. This is a place for constructive advice. Please try and offer support.


----------



## mysb114 (Jun 26, 2007)

Thank you for your advise and support.


----------

